# Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger



## ThomasRö (8. April 2005)

Hallo zusammen!
Heute erzähl ich euch mal wie man einen einfachen aber effektiven Bissanzeiger aus einem Überraschungsei baut. Man braucht:
Ein Ü-Ei
Ein Stück Schnur, gut geeignet ist rote Baumwolle
Ein grosser Wirbel( ab Grösse 8 )
Einige kleine Bleischrote, Steine, Softairkugeln, eine Glocke oder ähnliches was Radau macht

Anleitung: Überraschungsei kaufen, Schokolade essen, Spielzeuginhalt wegschmeissen oder anderwertig verwerten. Ein Loch ins Ü-Ei machen und die Schnur befestigen, am besten an einem oberen Ende, manche haben schon Löcher. In das Ü-Ei macht man nun etwas das Lärm macht wenn das Ei angehoben wird, ich habe einige Softairkugen und eine Glocke von einem alten Klingelbissanzeiger genommen. Wenn man zu viel rein macht, dann wird der Bissanzeiger zu schwer und der Fisch spürt Widerstand. An das andere Ende der Schnur befestigt man den Wirbel und biegt ihn ein Stück auf, dass man ihn beim Biss schnell entfernen kann und er beim Drill nicht stört. Zur Nachtangelei kann an das Ü-Ei mittels Tesafilm ein Knicklicht befestigt werden, man kann das Knicklicht auch in das Ü-Ei machen, jedoch schein nur wenig Licht durch. 
So und nun raus angeln ))) #6


----------



## DinkDiver (19. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Ich hab mir auch Bissanzeiger aus Ü-eiern gebaut. Allerdings ohne Klim-Bim drin. Dafür mit Schnurclip, damit man beim Biss einfach anschlagen kann.
Gruß MAT


----------



## TobiTheFischer (21. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Hallo 

@DinkDiver wie hast du den schnurklib gebaut habe keine Idee

ps Ü-ei bssanzeiger sind cool wiel sie wenig kosten (kann man aucdh mal verlieren)


----------



## Torsk_SH (21. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Achtung jetzt kommen die Raubfischer-Spezial-Tuning-Tip für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger! 

1. Kein Ü Ei sondern eine helle Filmdose -Grund kannste das Licht rein tun und dir die Tesageschichte sparen und kosten nichts (Fotogeschäft).
2. Sehr dünner Kupferdraht (Telefon) als Einhänger -Grund biegt beim Anschlag sofort auf und hakt nicht auf der Schnur
3. Wenn Du aufs Glöckchen verzichtest dann spar dir auch die Bleikugeln und nimm das wovon es genug an der Angelstelle gibt---Wasser


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Als Bissanzeiger kann auch ein Plastik-Sektkorken verwendet werden. Die meisten sind innen hohl, haben oben einen roten Deckel der abgenommen werden kann, dort steckt man dann sein Knicklicht rein. In den roten Deckel wird ein Schraubhaken (kleine Grösse, bekommt man in jedem Baumarkt) geschraubt und schon hat man einen perfekten billigen Bissanzeiger.

Ist auch ein guter Tip. Denn diejenigen Frauen die maulen, wenn die Männer mal wieder zum Fischen gehen, denen öffnet man eine Flasche Sekt, nimmt den Plastikkorken und haut ab.:q 

DER Pikefisher



*

*


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

^ und wenn man wieder nach Hause kommt liegt Frauchen erwartungsvoll angeheitert auf der Couch!  :g  

wenn das kein Anglerparadiestip ist  :q


----------



## DinkDiver (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Wie ich den clip baue? ja des wüstet ihr gerne.
Na schmarrn is nicht ganz leicht zu beschreiben. Hm vll....


----------



## DinkDiver (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Hm weiß nicht genau ob des bild jetzt geht. Und ja ich weiß das des ******* ausschaut. ABer so ungefär sollte der Clip ausschaun. Der Wird aus Draht gebogen und oben in das Ü-Ei eingeklebt. 
Gruß MAT


----------



## Pikefisher (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*



			
				AngelDet schrieb:
			
		

> ^ und wenn man wieder nach Hause kommt liegt Frauchen erwartungsvoll angeheitert auf der Couch! :g
> 
> wenn das kein Anglerparadiestip ist :q


 


hihihihihihi, hab grad selber lachen müssen ab der Vorstellung wie mein Frauchen erwartungsvoll angeheitert auf der Couch liegt:q 

Pikefisher


*

*


*

*


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

ich hab immer die Plastik-Kronkorken von Sektflaschen genommen ...
oben nen Mini-Deckenhaken in das Plastik gedreht, diesen etwas zugebogen und fertich !!
passt wunderbar ein Knicklicht oder Sand (o.ä.) rein zur evtl. Beschwerung ... #6
Ü-Eier hatte ich auch mal getestet ... aber das OPlastik war mir zu dünn und die waren manchmal schnell kaputt beim Anschlag....


----------



## cHHristian (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

moin,
nehmt mal ein ü-ei, bohrt zwei löcher rein, oben und unten, dann ein draht hindurch stecken (durch beide), auf einer seite zu einer öse biegen, auf der anderen seite zieht ihr dann eine feder vom kugelschreiber rauf, dann eine perle und dann den draht leicht biegen am ende damit alles auf dem draht hält. das ganze muss etwas unter spannung sein. nun kann das ü-ei euch nicht mehr von selbst abfallen, da wenn man unten gegen die feder drückt sich oben die öse anhebt, man sie in die schnur einhängen kann und sobald man loslässt sie gegen das ü-ei gedrückt wird und die schnur nicht herausrutschen kann. wenn ihr probleme habt mit meinem text, is bisschen schwer zu verstehen glaub ich ;-) sagt bescheis dann stell ich mal ein bild herein, von dem ganzen.
mfg ch


----------



## guetselman (9. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*



			
				cHHristian schrieb:
			
		

> moin,
> nehmt mal ein ü-ei, bohrt zwei löcher rein, oben und unten, dann ein draht hindurch stecken (durch beide), auf einer seite zu einer öse biegen, auf der anderen seite zieht ihr dann eine feder vom kugelschreiber rauf, dann eine perle und dann den draht leicht biegen am ende damit alles auf dem draht hält. das ganze muss etwas unter spannung sein. nun kann das ü-ei euch nicht mehr von selbst abfallen, da wenn man unten gegen die feder drückt sich oben die öse anhebt, man sie in die schnur einhängen kann und sobald man loslässt sie gegen das ü-ei gedrückt wird und die schnur nicht herausrutschen kann. wenn ihr probleme habt mit meinem text, is bisschen schwer zu verstehen glaub ich ;-) sagt bescheis dann stell ich mal ein bild herein, von dem ganzen.
> mfg ch


 
Bescheid...   - ich kanns mir einfach nicht vorstellen momentan...liegt aber vielleicht auch an mir #t  - Photo wäre klasse


----------



## Honeyball (11. Mai 2005)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Geniale Ideen habt Ihr da.
Was den Schnurclip betrifft, kann ich noch was beisteuern:
Vielleicht könnt Ihr Eurer Oma (Frau, Tante) eine ganz normale einfache Haarklammer stibitzen. Da kann man jede Schnur bequem reinklemmen.


----------



## lorenz1980 (24. September 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Da ich bisher selten auf Grund geangelt habe, probierte ich mich mal ander günstigen Ü-Ei-Bissanzeiger-Methode...

Hab da aber mal ganz allgemeine Fragen. Ich angle also auf Grund: Hauptschnur, Stopperperle drauf, Anti-Tangle-Boom mit Grundblei, Perle, Wirbel, Vorfach. Auswurf, Sinken lassen, Bremse lösen, Schnur straff ziehen...

Und nun hänge ich das unbefüllte, leichte Ei einfach auf die Hauptschnur? Oder mach ich die Bremse dicht, nachdem ich n wenig Schnur "abgenommen" habe, so dass diese durchhängt..? Sollte die Stopperperle direkt hinterm Anti-Tangle-Boom sein oder mit n wenig Abstand... Wann genau funktioniert diese Bissanzeigmethode?!

Ich denke mir: Wenn die Perle direkt am AT-Boom ist, dann kann der Fisch nicht viel ziehen und somit "springt" das Ei auch nicht vin der Schnur... Wenn die Bremse offen ist, kann er so langsam ziehen, dass das Ei auf der Schnur bleibt... Also wie isses richtig? #d


----------



## FlotterHecht (24. September 2009)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

coole idde werd ich mir gleich ma baun danke


----------



## zw-chris (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Ü ei is ne geniale Idee,aber ich hab mir Gedanken gemacht und mich gefragt was genauso gut ankommt.glaub hab die Lösung!


----------



## Heinzer (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Playmobil!!!!!!!!!!!!! Sehr geile Idee#6#6


----------



## Torkel (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Sehr geile Idee ! Sogar mit Knicklichthalter #6


----------



## Hesse1982 (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Absolut genial !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6#6:l


----------



## magut (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

beides geniale Ideen #6
 l.G.
 Mario


----------



## sebwu (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*



zw-chris schrieb:


> Ü ei is ne geniale Idee,aber ich hab mir Gedanken gemacht und mich gefragt was genauso gut ankommt.glaub hab die Lösung!



|bigeyes wie geil is das denn?

top idee:q


----------



## zw-chris (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

Danke,überlege schon was noch alles benutzbar is.:m


----------



## thanatos (25. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

ich fange mal unter an 15 cm 5 -6 mm Draht auf einer Seite flach
 hämmern und ein 1-2 mm Loch rein bohren -gut entgraten.
 ín´s Unterteil vom Ü-Ei  ein Loch für eine starke Sehne bohren,
 Perle auf die Sehne ziehen ,Knoten rein und von innen in´s Ei 
 fädeln dann durch das Loch in dem Draht Perle,Stopperknoten und am Ende noch ein Knoten.Im Oberteil :Loch ,Sehne mit Perle -Innen-
 Außen -Schnurclip ,hatte dafür Wäscheklammer für Puppenmuttis.
 Wenn der Draht in der Erde verankert ist kann man nun einstellen 
 wie weit das Ei nach oben gezogen werden soll.Soll es von allein fallen
 und auf einem Blech ein akkustisches Signal geben oder erst wenn wir
 die Rute hoch nehmen oder,oder oder


----------



## zw-chris (26. Februar 2015)

*AW: Bauanleitung für Ü-Ei Bissanzeiger*

So hatte keine Ruhe mehr,muss jo auch testen :vik:


----------

